# 80 caddy fuse box upgrade and rewiring wiring HELP



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

well heres the issue. i jus picked up a 1980 caddy, 84k orig miles 95% rust free for $300 there are some wiring issues "gremlins". i want to change the old air cooled type ceramic fuse unit out for a push in plastic fuse box and wiring. the truck is CIS i believe. what are my options on donors?
its just a bare bones LX truck. could i go to a junk yard and get the complete wire harness (body and engine) out of say....a gti or gas rabbit?


----------



## VWSoda (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 80 caddy fuse box upgrade and rewiring wiring HELP (homelessEM2)*

Your prolly gonna want to go and find the front half of a later Rabbit wiring harness and fuse panel and then want to re-use the back half of the caddy stuff and pin it into the new stuff. I haven't completely rewired an entire caddy as of yet, but I do seem to remember an old freind telling me one time that to do the rear section is a biotch because of the way they ran the wires... You could fish them through if that's the case, but chances are they are probably fine and might only need some attention at the ends/connectors. They make these very nice connectors now that you can crimp and heatseal your connections all in one. I will be using those from now on on most of my stuff. Just take your time, get it sorted out completely and do it right or you'll be plagued with problems for a loong time. Hope this helps.


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: 80 caddy fuse box upgrade and rewiring wiring HELP (VWSoda)*

this is a start. i will be taking the front half (most likely) from a doner 84 gti


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Cabriolets could he helpful too for some newer stuff. But yeah you're probably going to want to re-use the old rear harness. I'm not sure what the 84 Caddys came with...


----------

